# How to post pictures



## Hangloose (Jun 24, 2008)

New to this system.
How do I go about posting pictures on this forum?
Can sure use some help.
Thanks,
Vic Zekas


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

Step 1. Use a site that will upload your pictures for free like tinypic.com, photobucket, ect. I used tinypic for this example. Register to create an account and log in.

Step 2. Click on the resize button and select the message board 640/380 size.

Step 3. Click the browse button to look thru your picture files.

Step 4. Double click on your picture to to select your picture or click once then click OPEN. Click UPLOAD!

Step 5. Wait for your file to upload then click on the recently added picture.

Step 6. Right click and copy the IMAGE CODE under forms and websites.

Step 7. Open a NEW TOPIC.

Step 8. Write your message, story or comment then hit the enter key once.

Step 9. Right click then paste the image code at the end of your message.

Step 10. Click preview to make sure your image is posted properly then click Post. 

I copied/pasted this from another fishing site I frequent. It seems to work well. I'm sure there are many other ways to do it..maybe easier. Good luck.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

You can attach them to your posts here if they are sized properly. Post using the "go advanced" button, select "manage attachments." When the window opens, browse to select the pictures, click upload, close the window when done, and post. If the pictures are too large you need to resize to an acceptable size.

Use the search function if you have questions as there are many posts on posting or attaching pictures and resizing them. If you are still having problems just ask.


----------

